# Help with my cockatiels



## Get-In-The-Van (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone
i have two cockatiels Russell and Charlie. Ive had Russell since Aug 2007 and Charlie since March 2008. I recently moved into my own home with my Fiance and the birds have come with of course 
But since moving here they have changed, they fight and Charlie makes loud screeching noises all the time thats sometimes so unbearable we have to move them into another room.
Russell has always been really friendly and loves coming out the cage for affection whereas Charlie is a bully to him and doesnt want to come out of the cage. She is always making loud noises at him and sometimes he looks really scared etc. Also she tries to stop him getting food which worries me.

I really dont know what to do. I want to keep Russell and maybe find Charlie a new home. Although i feel bad i think Russell deserves the love and attention as he was here first. I have thought about putting them in separate cages but again i dont have the room for it.
Hope you can help
Stacey x


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear your having such awful problems, if these problems only started after you moved it would definately be down to their change in environment. 

Where is the cage placed? It might make a difference? They should be in a quiet corner, preferably living room, where they can have lots of interaction when you are in the room, also where they can see out of a window. Is the new home very noisy? Maybe the new noises are stressing them out? Are they getting as much out of cage time?

There is no reason why they shouldn't get on, if they have already been doing so? Cockatiels are very social birds with their own species and it would a shame to split them up. 

It might be they just need time to settle if you have only just moved, but make sure you keep a close eye on them. Try adding a few new toys to keep them occupied?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

sounds like the change has upset them. position of cage is important. try moving it somewhere else.


----------

